# Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück​*
Ein solcher Fisch von über 50 Kilo, wenn auch in einem "Angelparadies" gefangen, dann wieder zurückgesetzt, wie es hier von burgenland.orf.at gemeldet wird, ist sicher ein Ausnahmefang:
http://burgenland.orf.at/news/stories/2840661/



> _Stundenlang saß Petar Filipovich am Wochenende am Teich im Fischerparadies in Oslip und angelte nach Karpfen. Immer wieder zog er welche an Land, die er dann wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzte. Irgendwann warf er seine Angel in ein Teichgebiet, in dem zuvor andere Angler Fische angefüttert hatten. „Und da war er schon drauf“, schilderte Petar Filipovich den Fang seines Leb_



-------------------------------​
Dass eine solche Meldung für richtig Aufruhr sorgen würde, wäre das in Deutschland passiert und veröffentlicht worden und nicht in Österreich, kann man wohl als gesichert betrachten.

Von PETA über wohlmeinende "schützende Angeln-nur-zum-Essen-Verbandler" bis hin zu sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen Dünkenden, die allen anderen immer so gerne erklären, was sie warum nicht dürfen, würde da wohl die Empörungswelle hochschwappen....

Bin gespannt auf die Kommentare..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Moin,
Petri Heil dem Fänger , erst einmal.
Zurückgesetzt hätte ich den wohl auch wieder ,was soll man damit auch machen.
Schmecken wird der ohnehin nicht.#d

Persönlich bin ich aber kein Freund von diesen und anderen nicht heimischen Fischarten.

Ist aber ein anderes Thema.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Differenziert - Respekt ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Wow, ein gigantischer Fisch! 

Diese Meldungen erinnern mich immer an einen Angelausflug bei dem meinem Kumpel so ein Monster an den Haken ging:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201125


----------



## d.b. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Uff, das Bild mit Angler und Fisch haut einen um.
Gekeschert hat er den wohl nicht |supergri


----------



## vierkant (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Was ein Hammer-Fisch! Da kriegste es ja mit der Angst zu tun, wenn Du den unter der Wasseroberfläche siehst! Ich hätte ihn auch wieder zurück gesetzt, und zwar auch in Deutschland. Ohne Foto, ohne wiegen, er ist halt beim Haken lösen wieder durch meine nassen Hände gerutscht, die man ja nass machen soll um die Schleimhaut des Fisches nicht zu beschädigen


----------



## Luidor (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Boahh so ein häßliches Vieh :q:q
 Denke nicht das der gemäß Petaner Philosophie viele soziale Kontakte und Freunde im Teich hat.
 Nicht mal als toller Hecht lässt man sich mit dem auf der Seerosenparty blicken. :vik:

 Trotzdem Petri dem Fänger. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



Luidor schrieb:


> Boahh so ein häßliches Vieh :q:q
> Denke nicht das der gemäß Petaner Philosophie viele soziale Kontakte und Freunde im Teich hat.


pöööhse - aber witzig ...


----------



## jigga1986 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii was ein kopf


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Ihm drückt´s schon leicht die Adern aus der Stirn.... :q

Also 54,7 Kilo mal eben so in die Kamera halten ist schon ne Leistung!


----------



## Sascha 75 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Ich würde sagen,alles richtig gemacht#6Petri


----------



## Lasnik90 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Zurück gesetzt hätte ich ihn auch...
Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass der Fisch doch recht viel Blut um den Kiemenbereich verliert :b


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Ganz einfach:

Laut Tierschutzgesetz MUSS ich diesen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen!
Ich sehe mich dazu gesetzlich gezwungen!

Rechtsgrundlage hierzu § 1  TierSchG:
"...aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf,  dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne  vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen".

Begründung:
Ich habe für einen Silberkarpfen dieser Größe keine vernünftige Verwertungsmöglichkeit, zum Verzehr für mich ungeeignet, als Verzehr für die Katze in in der Güterabwägung nicht vertretbar.
Auch ist es kein vernünftiger Grund, auf "gut Glück" den Karpfen zu töten, um einen Verwerter (Verzehrer) zu suchen, zumal die Aussichten einen Verwerter (Verzehrer) zu finden minimalst sind.
Eine Hegegedanken für das Gewässer liegt auch nicht vor (eine pauschale Entnahmepflicht zum Gewässer- und Artenschutz durch eine Fischereiverordnung ist nicht haltbar, da ein Fischpuff ein geschlossenes Gewässer ohne jedigliche Schutzwidmung ist (siehe Augenthalers Waller)).


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Nur gilt das deutsche TSG in Österreich nicht (die werden froh sein)..


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur gilt das deutsche TSG in Österreich nicht (die werden froh sein)..



Naja .. deswegen schreibe ich ja, dass in diesem Fall mich das deutsche Gesetz sogar zum Zurücksetzen in D verpflichtet.
Ich hoffe und gehe mal davon aus, dass das im Burgenland auch gesetzlich so eindeutig pro Zurücksetzen geregelt ist wie in Deutschland.


----------



## Hann. Münden (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Der hat bestimmt einen von den "Peta-Typen" im Bauch.


----------



## jigga1986 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt einen von den "Peta-Typen" im Bauch.


[emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur gilt das deutsche TSG in Österreich nicht (die werden froh sein)..




Hallo,

die hatten ja damals auch den (für Österreich) sehr rührigen EU-Kommissar Franz Fischler, der es schaffte, dass in Österreich die Jagd und die Fischerei vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Hallo Alle
Wir haben in Österreich das große Glück, dass bei uns sogar die Angelei "Parteipolitisch" geregelt ist.
Wir haben zB. Den "roten" VÖAV (Verein der Österreichischen Arbeiter Fischerei Verbände), die eher "schwarze" Österreichische Fischereigesellschaft, in jeden Bundesland irgenteinen "Landesfischereibeauftragten" von rot oder schwarz und sogar einer der obersten Grünen, Peter Pilz, ist begeisterter Fliegenfischer.
Da hat PETA gsd. keine Chance.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Und das, obwohl auch in Österreicht das Tierschutzgesetz fast gleichlautend zu dem deutscchen ist.
§5 Tierschutzgesetz: _"Es ist verboten, einem Tier ungerechtfertigt Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zuzufügen oder es in schwere Angst zu versetzen._” 

Angeln ist in Österreicht ein Rechtfertigungsgrund

und deswegen muss in Deutschland die Argumentation folgend lauten:

"Angeln an sich ist ein vernünftiger Grund, unabhängig davon, was mit dem Fisch anschließend geschieht."


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so ! jetzt stürmt eine masse drill touristen zum gewässer nur um auch mal ihr gerät zu testen , und gaaanz wichtig den fisch ans ufer zu schleifen fürn gaaanz geiles foto.- hat so was wie ne billige nutte fürs gang bang


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> so ! jetzt stürmt eine masse drill touristen zum gewässer nur um auch mal ihr gerät zu testen , und gaaanz wichtig den fisch ans ufer zu schleifen fürn gaaanz geiles foto.- hat so was wie ne billige nutte fürs gang bang



Das wird aber nicht funzen den an die Angel zu bekommen, außer man hackt ihn.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angler setzt 54,7-Kilo "Silberkarpfen" zurück*

Ach was - einfach nen gewieft verklebten Planktonbollen (mind. faustgroß) anbieten, dann hat der was zu strudeln :q


----------

